# Loch Ness



## Goldfynche (May 17, 2016)

Sorry! Totally screwed up the post by duplicating the picture. Please delete and remove!


----------



## Kadee (May 17, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Sorry! Totally screwed up the post by duplicating the picture. Please delete and remove!


Hi 
You can delete any attachments your self GF ....go into settings ..scroll down on left hand side you will see attachments .click on that ..and delete the one you wish to remove


----------

